
Nokia X1-00 for developing countries: built-in flashlight, 61-day battery life - mbrubeck
http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/03/08/listen-up-the-nokia-x1-00-is-here/
======
jrubyer
_> >Flashlight, Loud speaker, Battery life_

This is gonna sell truckloads.

